# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  عتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب

## الرايقة

*تقدر تقول لى تعتذر أيه الحماك ؟
تكتب ترسل لىّ ولاّ جفيت براك ؟
***
وين رسايلك لىّ عاد .. قول لىّ يا أجمل ملاك
ما مرّن إسبوعين تمام انا فى إنتظارك وفى رجاك
ما كان فى داعى عشان أقول ما انت عارف الحال براك
يرضيك أكتم الريد واموت ولا انفضح للناس وراك
***
كلما تجينى رسالة اقول ياروحى زولك دوب طراك 
تقلدنى قوّى من الفرح وكتين أقول جوابا جاك 
لكن فرحنا يعود دموع وألقاه تب ما خط يداك 
ساكت بلا بالشوق عليك شحتف رويحيى المشتهاك 
***
ولا انت خلاص نسيت العشرة لمّا رحل هناك 
ونسيت قليب كان ليك رفيق ياحليل خُطا السارِن معاك
ما كان بيتمناك سعيد ما كان بيشقى عشان شقاك 
ومن حبه ليك بس ما فضل غير فى التراب يحضن خطاك 

***
والله لو تسأل على أنا حالى بعدك حال عِداك
دنيايا ما زارها الصباح والنوم جفانى رحل معاك
وزمانى اقولو كفاى هموم يرجعلى تانى يقولى هاك
ياهو المقدر ياحبيب والدنيا مابتديك رضاك
***
أنا غايتو ناذر حبى ليك لا يحب ولا يعشق بلاك
حتى إنبقيت بالحب ودِر وشارف على درب الهلاك
ما دام سعادتى بشوفا فيك .. ما دام حياتى بقت هواك
فى الدنيا أحبك للممات وفى الآخرة برضى كمان معاك

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					





مشكور علي المرور
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما شاء الله تبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما شاء الله تبارك الله



اهلين عيساوي
تشكراتي يا راقي
*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*ما أظن إني إلتقيتك قبل ما أوصل لقيتك الأمل ببقى شايك إن جفيتك
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد محمد
					

ما أظن إني إلتقيتك قبل ما أوصل لقيتك الأمل ببقى شايك إن جفيتك



تحياتي نصر الدين
سعدت باطلالتك الجميلة
وربنا مايجيب جفاء
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااع يا قمر


*

----------


## كريم عبدالله

*وزماني اقولو كفاي 
هموم
يرجعلي تاني يقولي 
هاك
‏...
اجمل منه موضوعا هذا النص
تلك العاميه الرائعه يارايقه
‏...
يرجعلي
يقولي
ادخال المفردات في بعضها وادماجها وتقارب الحروف يجسد الفعل لمسا 
ويمنح ايحاء بحميميه وإلفه

لك الشكر
                        	*

----------

